# Which strain for Gaming? I got a choice of a few.



## chris42393 (Oct 5, 2018)

Looking for a good strain to play video games with. Need a strain to help lift me up and socialize a little bit better, but need that good relaxed high as well. These are the choices I can choose from. In your opinion, what is the best one? Thanks!!

Blue dream -- hybrid
Granddaddy purple -- indica
Blueberry -- indica
Blue cheese -- Indica
Green Crack -- Sativa
Super Lemon haze -- sativa
GSC -- hydrid


----------



## srh88 (Oct 5, 2018)

Meth


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 6, 2018)

speed.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Oct 15, 2018)

50/50 hybrids


----------



## ChiefRunningPhist (Mar 26, 2019)

Man, only sativa, indicas dull you down too much


----------



## JungleSlut (May 26, 2019)

Tangerine dream
14% thc (seems low but get high as balls without the couchlock)

You get super lit but can still function, and game no problem.


When I game with this dispensary sour diesel I cant function at all. I get kills. But my grasp of what's going on around me muddy at best.


----------



## SMT69 (May 26, 2019)

You want ripped, but clear n focused energized smoke....
Get some authentic old school original C99


----------



## WeedBuddies (Aug 3, 2019)

Anything that helps you to focus.. or become more creative. Guess it depends what you are playing.


----------



## ChiefRunningPhist (Aug 5, 2019)

JungleSlut said:


> Tangerine dream
> 14% thc (seems low but get high as balls without the couchlock)
> 
> You get super lit but can still function, and game no problem.
> ...


Can second the hell outta that one! Tangerine dream got crap reviews on here but one of my all time favorites. It was only an afterthought when I planted it but come harvest was one of the best strains I've ever grown. Talk about a high energy high, the sounds are better, everything is just amplified, really puts you in the game. Reaction time speeds up.

Funny you say that @SMT69, my C99 × blueberry fast was my second goto, I chopped it a bit early and between the 2, TD & C99×Blbry, I'm pretty much unstoppable in COD  lol


----------



## JungleSlut (Aug 5, 2019)

ChiefRunningPhist said:


> Can second the hell outta that one! Tangerine dream got crap reviews on here but one of my all time favorites. It was only an afterthought when I planted it but come harvest was one of the best strains I've ever grown. Talk about a high energy high, the sounds are better, everything is just amplified, really puts you in the game. Reaction time speeds up.
> 
> Funny you say that @SMT69, my C99 × blueberry fast was my second goto, I chopped it a bit early and between the 2, TD & C99×Blbry, I'm pretty much unstoppable in COD  lol


Thats awsome bro. I never buy dispensary weed but figured I'd try it so bought some oldschool Durban poison and some tangerine dream. The durbans great for couchlock
.but the TD gave me a whole new outlook on low.percent thc. Only 14% but hit like a ton of bricks in a good way. Ive got so much to learn about sativas.


----------

